# DVC resort fee - is it per person?



## gands.frost (Aug 5, 2008)

I understand that there's a resort fee to pay at check-in to the Disney resorts (around $95?) - is that per unit or per person?

Thank you

India


----------



## littlestar (Aug 5, 2008)

It is per unit.


----------



## gands.frost (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for your prompt reply.

India


----------

